# Wera Joker Wrenches



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone used Weras' Joker Wrenches? I saw these things yesterday on a YouTube review and they look intriguing. They're only available in 4 metric sizes right now but I run into a lot of 10 and 13 mil hardware at work. Just wanted to know if anyone else has these.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

If I was an auto mechanic....maybe.

As an electrician, I see no benefit.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5EE8RRvxrM">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> If I was an auto mechanic....maybe.
> 
> As an electrician, I see no benefit.


I work at an amusement park, I run into a lot of things I never saw doing construction. Lots of tight spaces, especially if we're working on the rides during the operating season.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> I work at an amusement park, I run into a lot of things I never saw doing construction. Lots of tight spaces, especially if we're working on the rides during the operating season.


Commercial and resi guys don't usually get this.

I can't remember picking up my lineman's the 2 years I did industrial. Adjustable pliers, t-square, wrenches, and ***** were most frequently used tools. Metric and standard everything.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Commercial and resi guys don't usually get this.



No doubt....










....


TGGT said:


> I can't remember picking up my lineman's the 2 years I did industrial. Adjustable pliers, t-square, wrenches, and ***** were most frequently used tools. Metric and standard everything.



I am of the opinion that you can access 99.99% of all bolts with sockets or combo wrenches [open, closed, or gear].

If you watch the video, these is NO place that they used a joker that couldn't not have been accessed using any ordinary tool.

For the remaining 00.01% of locations that cannot be accessed directly, removing the offending appendage works.

Now if you want to spend money for using a tool 00.01% of the time...go right ahead.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, I thought you were insinuating that wrenches in general have no purpose for electricians. As far as these particular wrenches, for the most part, I agree with you. I did a lot with knipex's baby plier wrench and cobras. They were almost always in my pocket.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I am of the opinion that you can access 99.99% of all bolts with sockets or combo wrenches [open, closed, or gear].
> 
> If you watch the video, these is NO place that they used a joker that couldn't not have been accessed using any ordinary tool.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The one "benefit" to the joker is that you don't have to flip the wrench continuously. I can think of a few places where that alone is worth the aggravation. 

Other than that, it's just a wrench.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Okay, I thought you were insinuating that wrenches in general have no purpose for electricians.


:thumbsup:

I usually have a wrench or two hang and clanging like spurs :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> Agreed. The one "benefit" to the joker is that you don't have to flip the wrench continuously. I can think of a few places where that alone is worth the aggravation.


"Flipping" can be annoying....gear wrenches come in handy for that application.





thegoldenboy said:


> Other than that, it's just a wrench.


yup...probably with a hefty price tag.....its cheaper to just seek my advice and send an occasional pie my way :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I cannot tell for the life of me what I'm looking at it. Is it magnetic? What function is that set of teeth actually performing?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> I cannot tell for the life of me what I'm looking at it. Is it magnetic?


I thought that too....then I thought they would be pretty useless on SS....



Big John said:


> What function is that set of teeth actually performing?


As near as I can tell....IF the stripped bolt/nut is totally flat, it'll grip it :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

The main portion of the wrench is set up like a 12 point. The metal insert covers 2 of the points making it like a standard open end. So if you want to get any use out of the "falling off the nut" feature it has to be clocked right. :001_huh:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

This is the description off of the Wera-US site:



> Hexagonal nuts or bolts
> Ratcheting combination wrench; unique holding function, thanks to the metal plate in the jaw, reduces the risk of dropping nuts and bolts; replaceable metal plate in the jaw secures nuts and bolts with its extra hard teeth and reduces the danger of slipping; integrated limit stop prevents any slipping around the bolt head and allows higher torque to be applied; double-hex geometry makes for a positive connection with nuts or bolts and reduces the risk of slipping; return angle of only 30° at the open end to avoid time consuming flipping of the wrench during fastening jobs; ratchet mechanism at the ring end, with an exceptional, fine-tooth mechanism – 80 teeth in all – enables flexibility in very confined working spaces; specially forged geometry for high torque transfer and strength; high performance chrome molybdenum steel; nickel-chrome coating for high corrosion protection.


ChadsToolbox has them priced competitively with Craftsmans "equivalent".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If someone gets one, I'd be interested to hear how it works. Looks like someone took a ratcheting open-end wrench and re-invented the wheel.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> If someone gets one, I'd be interested to hear how it works. Looks like someone took a ratcheting open-end wrench and re-invented the wheel.


I'll probably pick up the 10 and 13 mil versions, I'll put up a review when they come in. It'll probably be a couple of weeks. :jester:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Celtic said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I usually have a wrench or two hang and clanging like spurs :laughing:


I worked with a lot of guys that swear by a flathead and lineman's, but they are way out of place on an industrial job.

I have a lot of tools collecting dust right now. Big commercial is boring. :sleep1:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

They look like very well made wrenches. I see a benefit in the 12 point for close spaces but the ratcheting end would probably do the job 99% of the time. I think the serrations on the plate are more of a marketing ploy. Maybe it would help a little on a really buggered nut or bolt that is not very tight but don’t count on it. The main purpose for the black plate is to keep the wrench from falling off the nut or bolt but you have to make sure it’s clocked correctly each time you put it back on.

I love the way these people make videos like you can’t live without their products. I would think most people are way more coordinated than the tard they show trying to operate the standard wrench. :laughing:


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

thegoldenboy said:


> I work at an amusement park, I run into a lot of things I never saw doing construction. Lots of tight spaces, especially if we're working on the rides during the operating season.



odd question

is there a special section in the NEC about grounding gigantic steel roller coasters?

i'm wondering what regulations that line of installation would be under.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'll stick with my gearwrenches.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

willie838 said:


> odd question
> 
> is there a special section in the NEC about grounding gigantic steel roller coasters?
> 
> i'm wondering what regulations that line of installation would be under.


The basic electrical is covered by the NEC just like any outdoor machinery would be the rest more or less voluntary standards.



> Amusement park standards are set by the American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) International, F-24 Committee on Amusement Rides and Devices.
> 
> ASTMI F-24 is comprised of consumer advocates, government officials, amusement park operators, ride manufacturers, and industry suppliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

willie838 said:


> odd question
> 
> is there a special section in the NEC about grounding gigantic steel roller coasters?
> 
> i'm wondering what regulations that line of installation would be under.


I haven't been around long enough to see a coaster go up, but I'm pretty sure the manufacturer specs that out. Just from doing the winter inspections this year, I can tell you that everything is well bonded. It's a subject we really exceed Code on.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use gear wrenches. I suppose if I lived in Europe I prolly would have those.


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

thegoldenboy said:


> I haven't been around long enough to see a coaster go up, but I'm pretty sure the manufacturer specs that out. Just from doing the winter inspections this year, I can tell you that everything is well bonded. It's a subject we really exceed Code on.



yeah i never doubted this.

given the liability coverage a park could carry, i'm sure that they go above and beyond what would even be considered reasonable bonding.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

From BBQ's carny day's. It's why he is such a stickler. Some things you can't forget.....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

"Huh? So that's where those extra parts were supposed to go." :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think I'll stick with my gearwrenches.


I don't have metric gearwrenches yet, just standard non ratcheting boring Craftsman wrenches. Like I said, I'm intrigued by these. They come in two of the sizes I use the most at work, and Chads has them at the same price point. 

I'm going to pick up the pair, seeings as I need wrenches. If I already had a set, I wouldn't give these a second look. I can't really go wrong in my position, they'll get used... a lot. 

I was just curious to see if anybody had seen these, I just found out about them last night.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> From BBQ's carny day's. It's why he is such a stickler. Some things you can't forget.....


Yeah, but I hear it landed on a couple of mimes, so that made it all okay.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> Yeah, but I hear it landed on a couple of mimes, so that made it all okay.


We have mimes here. If a few lost they life no one would lose sleep...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 22980
> 
> 
> From BBQ's carny day's. It's why he is such a stickler. Some things you can't forget.....


True story, I was called to our looping corkscrew corkscrew coaster becuse one of the ride operators noticed one of the cars seemed loose.

He was correct, picture each car as a trailer with its front supported by the next car in front of it. The are connected by large shaft that works like a pivot for the turns. That shaft had sheared off entirely between about the 6th and 7th cars the only reason they had not separated was the back up aircraft cables the manufacturer provided. (Just like the chains on a boat trailer)

Now I had to pretend like nothing was wrong but close the ride with a lot of people in line. They were pissed and gave me a bunch of crap. I am thinking 'You really don't want to go on this now'. :laughing:

But the stuff I worked on were toys compared to what Goldenboy works on. His place has some serious coasters. We had nothing like he has.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I don't have metric gearwrenches yet,


Should have hit up sears just before xmas. They usually have all the gearwrench stuff for about half price.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Should have hit up sears just before xmas. They usually have all the gearwrench stuff for about half price.



...next big sale is Father's Day


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Should have hit up sears just before xmas. They usually have all the gearwrench stuff for about half price.


Well good thing Christmas comes more than once in a lifetime. I'll have to keep that in mind for this year.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> We have mimes here. If a few lost they life no one would lose sleep...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> But the stuff I worked on were toys compared to what Goldenboy works on. His place has some serious coasters. We had nothing like he has.


I remember you once posted a video of you in what I'm assuming was the house for a lift hill motor. 

I oddly think of that video when I'm in ours.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Celtic said:


> No doubt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow, a swing set


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

uconduit said:


> oh wow, a swing set


LMAO :laughing:


----------

